# Beretta A300???????????



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Is a beretta A300 outlander a good gun......anyone had good or bad luck with it.....I'm looking for a semi auto shotgun


----------



## ttu (Dec 27, 2009)

I purchased one last year and used it for most of my waterfowl and upland hunting. No real problems to speak of with the exception that it did fail to feed a shell on one occasion after hunting six plus hours in a snowy-sleet mess. Personally, I do not care for the location of the safety and the trigger is a bit lighter than I prefer. Breaks down easily for cleaning. Check out the shotgunworld forums;it has been discussed extensively on that site.


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks ttu


----------

